
New Perspectives on the Active IPv4 Address Space - jsnell
http://arxiv.org/abs/1606.00360
======
aexaey
I wonder how much of this recent IPv4 address count stagnation OP is talking
about, is in fact due to increasing prevalence of carrie-grade NAT as opposed
to real IPv4 deployment slowdown.

~~~
devplusops
I wonder how much IPv6 plays a role.

Once you go IPv6, you never go back. After dealing with the hell that is
limited IPv4 address space, everything just seems so easy.

~~~
dboreham
This is only true if you can get IPv6 connectivity to all your important
locations. This turns out to be not so easy even in 2016. E.g. Charter Cable
has no IPv6. AWS has no IPv6.

~~~
ghshephard
AWS has supported IPv6 on the edge for several years. What they haven't
supported is IPv6 internally. I sometimes wonder if it's because they are
running a home-built IP stack on custom gear, and just haven't bothered to
adding IPv6 yet.

~~~
realityking
The neither the newer VPC ELBs nor CloudFront support IPv6. Not even the
Route53 DNS servers have an IPv6 address. With very few exceptions, there is
no IPv6 support on AWS, internal or external.

------
131hn
Please, is it possible for someone to write a tl;dr for non english readers ?

~~~
micah94
Read the paragraph titled 9. CONCLUSION (on page 13 of the paper).

